# Great Stuff



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

So I have finally used Great Stuff for what it was intended. It was weird.


----------



## Drago (Sep 5, 2011)

Fun to use.


----------



## DoomBuddy (Mar 1, 2009)

Its not for prop building???


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

And here I thought it was for sticking my fingers together, making globs on my shoes and the floor. Who knew.


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

oh wow, it actually has a use other than making awesome guts?


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:eekin: That is....just......plain......scary.......:winkin:


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

The home depot guy is probably mad at you because you used the regular stuff for that and not the special window and door foam that stays more flexible and is better for windows (it is way more yellow). Oh well, looks good anyway.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

LOL! Hubby uses for the insulation projects around the house and now that we both use it, I always have to buy him a can because I'm always "borrowing" it.


----------

